# USB-Stick gebrochen



## Gamer090 (28. Mai 2011)

Hi zusammen

Heute hat mein USB Stick sehr leiden müssen, der Stick war vorne im PC eingesteckt ich hatte den nicht bemerkt da er schon ein paar Tage da drin steckt, ich habe den irgendwie berührt und dann ists passiert, der Stick ist gebogen und als ich den rausnahm war der gebrochen.

Habe den mal geöffnet und im Anhang findet ihr mal ein Foto davon

Fragen:

Wie kann ich die Daten darauf auf mein PC übertragen?

Was wäre in Zukunft besser für mich als der Stick als mobiler Datenspeicher?

Wie wärs mit dem Model KLICK der ist noch kleiner und da besteht glaube ich weniger ide Gefahr das er so schnell kaputt geht oder wäre eine 2.5" Externe Festplatte besser? eine SSD wäre auch eine Möglichkeit, die kostet nicht mal soviel mehr als eine 2,5" Festplatte mit 7200RPM
Danke im Voraus für eure Hilfe


----------



## mmayr (28. Mai 2011)

Auweh. Die Daten werden wohl weg sein. Außer du lötest die Kontakte wieder an! Aber ob das klappt?


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Mai 2011)

Gelötet habe ich seit Jahren nicht mehr, wenn ich wüsste wie löten also was ich mit was verbinden muss und mit was ich löten muss dann kann ich es probieren.

Da drauf sind alle meine Bewerbunsgunterlagen, weil vor kurzem ich mein Mainboard ersetzen musste, habe ich keine Kopie von den Daten .


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2011)

Jepp, wenn die Fähigkeiten zum anlöten reichen dann sollte man an die Daten heran kommen. Man kann eigendlich bei Stick bleiben, nur je kleiner die sind desto empfindlicher werden die gegenüber mechanischer Belastung. Eine Microdrive - Platte könnte man auch nehmen. Für ein paar GB lohnt eine Festplatte eher nicht, und eine SSD wäre mir wegen der vielen Löschvorgänge zu riskant ( wiederbeschreibbarkeit der Zellen ).


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Mai 2011)

Kannst du mir auch sagen wie ich löten muss? 
Habe im Moment nx da zum löten aber da ich bald mit der Modellbahn anfange werde ich es sicher brauchen  Und ich weiss es wird ein teures Hobby 

Microdriveplatte? Von der habe ich nie was gehört

Wäre dieser Lötkolben gut? 

http://www.conrad.ch/goto.php?artikel=830283


----------



## Hansaplast (28. Mai 2011)

An PC,Laptop und Firmenrechnern habe ich jeweils permanent ein ca. 20 cm langes USB-Verlängerungskabel eingestöpselt, das auch immer am Gerät dran bleibt.
So werden die USB-Buchsen geschont und die Sticks können nicht abbrechen.
Sehr empfehlenswert bei murksigen USB-Ports an Billiggehäusen wo sonst schon mal beim einstecken die Funken fliegen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2011)

Wenn man öfters löten will, dann wäre so eine Lötstation wohl besser wie so eine Brennstange, hier mal ein Beispiel. Liegt deutlich besser in der Hand und ist nicht so klobig, auch ist die Lötspitze recht fein. Hier auch mal ein Beispiel für so eine Platte -> Klick ( gut meine ist kleiner auch von der Kapazität her )


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Mai 2011)

Habe eine Lötstation gefunden http://www.conrad.ch/goto.php?artikel=588417

Ich glaube aber ich werde den Stick von Verbatim nehmen den ich im erstem Beitrag gepostet habe, da kann nix falsch gehen hoffe ich zumindest.

Was muss ich den nun genau miteinander verbinden? 
Brauche ich dazu Kabel oder reicht es wenn ich das ganze nur mit Lötzinn zusammenmache und welche Temperatur kannst du mir empfehlen bei so empfindlicher Elektronik?
Sorry für die vielen Fragen auf einmal aber ich habe wirklich seit JAhren nicht gelötet und weiss nicht mehr alles.


----------



## Lolm@n (28. Mai 2011)

Gamer090 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe eine Lötstation gefunden http://www.conrad.ch/goto.php?artikel=588417
> 
> Ich glaube aber ich werde den Stick von Verbatim nehmen den ich im erstem Beitrag gepostet habe, da kann nix falsch gehen hoffe ich zumindest.
> 
> ...



Wenn dir die Daten was wert sind lass es von Profis machen.
Genau darum hab ich 10GB auf einem Server gemietet der in 2 Bunker steht und die Daten sind 2 Mal vorhanden ^^

MfG


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Mai 2011)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> Wenn dir die Daten was wert sind lass es von Profis machen.
> Genau darum hab ich 10GB auf einem Server gemietet der in 2 Bunker steht und die Daten sind 2 Mal vorhanden ^^
> 
> MfG



Und was kostet es mich wenn ich es von einem PC-shop machen lasse?? Sicher mehr als die Lötstation


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2011)

Auf dem Bild sieht man ja nicht viel, mit viel Glück reicht es einfach mit etwas Lötzinn bzw man kann den Lötpunkt wieder erwärmen. Hm, Temperatur man sollte nur darauf achten nicht minutenlang die Lötspitze darauf zu halten. So empfindlich sollte der Bereich nicht sein. Als Speicherstick würde ich den SanDisk empfehlen, und notfalls dann per Kabel betreiben oder auf dem Schreibtisch an einem USB Hub.


----------



## Lolm@n (28. Mai 2011)

Gamer090 schrieb:
			
		

> Und was kostet es mich wenn ich es von einem PC-shop machen lasse?? Sicher mehr als die Lötstation



Japp aber du hast kein Risiko.
Wie gesagt wenn wichtige Daten drauf sind würde ich persönlich das Geld ausgeben.

MfG


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mal auf meinem transparenten Stick geschaut, im Bereich des Anschlußes ist eigendlich nix bedrohliches in der Nähe was empfindlich auf punktuelle Wärme reagiert ( bei meinem Stick ). Wenn man das Risiko scheut kan man ja mal einen Radio / TV Fritzen aufsuchen


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Mai 2011)

Die Lötstation ist schon mal bestellt, wenns dann nicht geht habe ich zumindest mal eine Lötstation, ist immer gut zu gebrauchen 

Ich werde sonst mal bei Freunden fragen ob die da etwas kennen, aber von meinen Freunden die sich mit PC oder Elektronik auskennen sind es sehr wenige, da frage ich lieber jemand der sich etwas mit Elektronik auskennt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2011)

Ich bin eigendlich nur Bastler mit entsprechender Grobmotorik. Ich habe schon so viel Zeugs wieder zum leben erweckt, dafür müßte man mich irgendwann heilig sprechen. Einfach mit etwas Geduld und etwas Vorsicht an die Sache ran gehen, dann sollte es meistens glatt gehen. Good Lack ähh Luck


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Mai 2011)

Geduld habe ich Heute sehr gebraucht sowie Feinmotorik, habe Heute die Big Boy als Modell von Revel zusammengebastelt, da brauche ich beides, Geduld und Feinmotorik.
Das nächste was ich als Model zusammenbaue sollte einfacher werden


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2011)

Bei dem Hobby sollte es klappen, da eine ruhige Hand im Modellbau lebensnotwendig ist. Sonst würde schnell mal eine Treibstange auf dem Tender kleben


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Mai 2011)

Hobby? Naja mal wieder damit angefangen sagen wir es mal so, hatte früher mal eine kleine Modellbahn mit 2 oder 3 Gebäuden nix grosses aber da konnte ich das nicht so gut


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte früher viel Modellbau betrieben, die Krönung war ein Ford Modell A 1: 8. So viele Bauteiel hatte nichtmal ein 1000 Teile Puzzle


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (29. Mai 2011)

Wenn die Daten wirklich so wichtig sind dann bin ich auch der Meinung dass du das vom Fachmann machenlassen solltest. Wahrscheinlich kannst du es auch selber hinbekommen aber sicher ist sicher. Hab mal erfolglos an nem defekten Notebook MB rumgelötet und bin daran verzweifelt. Kolbentemperatur/Lot-Sorte/Lot-Menge/Abstand zu anderen Leiterbahnen... viele Risikofaktoren... Ich habs nicht hinbekommen. 

Kurz gefasst... Den Stick zum Profi


----------



## Kev95 (29. Mai 2011)

Mal eine blöde Frage nebenbei.
Lötzinn haste dir mitbestellt oder?

Prinziell ist das Löten aber nicht all zu schwer.
Ich bin 16 Jahre alt und kann vernünftig löten, habs mit 6 Jahren beigebracht bekommen.
Nur Mut, achja und nie vergessen den Lötkolben in die Halterung zu stecken (ich spreche aus Erfahrung).

Gruß,
Kevin


----------



## Froz0ne (29. Mai 2011)

Stell die Temperatur an der Lötstation nicht zu hoch, kauf dir dünnes Elektroniklötzinn. Sonst löte dich erstmal an anderen Dingen warm. Eine Entlötpumpe wäre auch sinnvoll, falls mal etwas daneben geht.


----------



## Poempel (29. Mai 2011)

Wenn die Leiterplatte vom Stick auch zerbrochen ist hast du mMn. keine Chance... aber ich lass mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen


----------



## watercooled (13. Juni 2011)

Schick ih doch zu irgendeiner Datenrettungsfirma, die machen das!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juni 2011)

Die greifen einem aber sehr tief in die Tasche. Das Ergebnis der Aktion würde mich aber schon interessieren.


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Juni 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Die greifen einem aber sehr tief in die Tasche. Das Ergebnis der Aktion würde mich aber schon interessieren.


 Da hast du recht, sowas ist echt nicht günstig


Habe Heute mal probiert das Ding zu löten, die Spitze des Lötkolben ist zu dick, aber die Lötstation soll angeblich für Elektronik sein. Werbung, Werbung, Werbung mehr ist nicht dahinter


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Juni 2011)

Hat jemand nun eine Idee was ich noch machen kann damit mein Stick wieder funktioniert mindestens solange bis ich alle Dateien auf dem Pc habe?


----------

